# Gen 2 Cruze Dome Light Panel



## 93bandit (Mar 2, 2020)

The dome light panel assembly that also contains the microphone and OnStar buttons is called the Overhead Console by GM. It "snaps" in kind of like the speaker grills on the dash. You can pop it down with a thin trim panel removal tool. There should be 4 clips, one at each corner. Once all 4 clips pop out of the holes in the roof, you should be able to disconnect the connectors to view the wiring.


----------

